# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Bán rượu cần Hòa Bình nguyên chất không độc tố tại Hà Nội

## tuoi_ogo

Bạn đang tìm mua *Rượu cần mường vang* tại Hà Nội. Trang Linh chuyên bán *rượu cần Hòa Bình hay còn gọi là rượu cần mường Vang tại Hà Nội, giao rượu miễn phí nội thành Hà Nội. Rượu cần được làm từ gạo nếp và mem lá theo phương pháp cổ truyền của người Mường Hòa Bình. Chất lượng rượu cần mường Vang luôn đảm bảo hương vị thơm ngon, êm dịu, hơn nữa uống không bị đau đầu.
rượu cần dân tộc

Trang Linh đang cung cấp các loại theo dung tích và tương ứng số lượng người uống như sau:
- 4 lít: 4-6 người uống
- 6 lít: 6-8 người uống
- 8 lít: 8- 10 người uốngruou can hoa binh mỗi lần uống có thể đổ được nước nhiều lần, uống đến khi nào cạn thì thôi.
Rượu cần Trang Linh bán với giá thấp nhất, giao rượu tại nhà miễn phí. Chỉ cần nhấc điện thoại và gọi: 0904 908 123 đặt rượu cần, sẽ có ngay rượu tại nhà.
Tại sao nên mua rượu cần mường vang của Mr Trang:
- Rượu cần được làm hoàn toàn bằng gạo nếp và men lá cây theo phương pháp cổ truyền
- Cơ sở sản xuất Rượu đạt tiêu chuẩn đảm bảo của Y tế (Công nhận của Sở Y tế Hòa Bình)
- Mua rượu cần được giao tại nhà miễn phí
- Giá bán luôn thấp nhất
Truy cập website để biết thêm thông tin: ruoucanhoabinhtaihanoi.com
Hãy nhấc máy và đặt hàng ngay với Mr Trang:*

----------

